# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Problme d'accs  un botier Ucopia

## dude78

bonjour  tous,

je vous expose le problme :

Dans la solution mise en place, il y a un problme de connexion  l'ucopia depuis un PC du rseau filaire (accs au page de l'ucopia via un browser trs lente).

En revanche depuis le rseau wifi, le problme ne se pose pas.

Il semblerais que selon l'architecture le Netasq pourrais perturber l'accs  l'ucopia.

le schma de l'infrastructure est en pice jointe.


Ucopia : filtre les accs wifi. En se connectant en wifi, les personnes tombent sur une page protge par login/mot de passe.

Netasq : pare-feu


Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais me donner quelques pistes ?
Merci par avance.

----------


## Aellihn

Bonjour,

Le boitier UCOPIA agit comme un routeur sur le rseau. Il n'y a donc pas beaucoup de chance que le problme vienne du boitier en lui mme mais plus de la configuration du rseau.

Quelques questions toutefois :
- Que se passe-t-il si un ordinateur est branch sur le mme port que la borne (au niveau de la connexion IN de l'UCOPIA)?
- Que se passe-t-il si un ordinateur est connect sur le port OUT de l'UCOPIA (sans Netasq)?

Pourquoi se connecter depuis le port OUT de l'UCOPIA, pour l'utilisation de l'interface de dlgation ou administration?

Cordialement,

Greg

----------


## dude78

Bonjour Greg et merci pour ta rponse,

Je vais essayer de me connecter aujourd'hui sur l'interface OUT de l'Ucopia sans le Netasq.

Concernant ta question pourquoi se connecter sur l'interface OUT de
l'UCOPIA :

sur le schma, les PC du LAN sont des PC qui n'ont pas de cartes sans fils. Les utilisateurs veulent toutefois pouvoir administrer l'Ucopia de leurs postes. Ils sont donc obligs de passer l'interface OUT.

Remarque : en filaire quand les postes se connectent  l'ucopia en admin, il n'y a pas de lenteur dans les menu Ucopia, en revanche avec le compte dlgation, il y a des lenteurs assez srieuse dans les menu.

Pour se connecter  l'ucopia depuis les postes du LAN filaire, on utilise l'adresse ip 193.30.1.199/admin ou 193.30.1.199/deleg. Cette adresse est nate par le Netasq en 192.168.3.253

----------


## Aellihn

Il n'y a pas de raison pour que le Netasq ralentisse une partie du trafic et pas une autre. Tous les appels sont faits pas les mmes fonctions javascript et doivent transiter sur du HTTPS...

Si il n'y a pas de lenteur au niveau de l'admin, mais uniquement au niveau de l'interface de dlgation, il serait intressant de rebooter le contrleur UCOPIA, il est possible que le serveur web soit  la traine...

----------

